# 2014 Cervelos



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

When are the new Cervelos going to hit the shops and when will pricing be available?

As indicated in my other post, I am looking at the 2013 S2 and 2013 R3, but from what I understand the 2014 R3 is a different bike (the old R5 frame) than the 2013. Are there significant changes in the S2?

I guess I am trying to decide whether to wait to pull the trigger on a 2014 or go ahead and get a good deal on the 2013's.

Cheers


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm waiting on that info to be official too. But I do know the r3 will not be the old r5 frame. Its being updated with squoval3 tube profiles and di2 provisions.


----------

